

60-year-old startup founder is bringing a wingsail to cargo ships - nkurz
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/propelwind-wingsail-technology-cargo-ships?check

======
nkurz
Cross check for dead post, but also a good article!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4737582>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4705813>

